# Shackled City - OoC III



## Majin (Oct 8, 2005)

~~~


----------



## Dhes (Oct 8, 2005)

First: I uploaded the Loot list; you can find it my signature. If you click on anyone’s name in the list it will bring you to there character sheet in the RG (just like with the Lolth list).

Second: This is the entire Loot list as fair as I could figure. As you can see I didn’t sell any of the stuff, I still want to give people the chance to say what does or doesn’t get sold. 

If you look at the list you will see that we still have some of the keys from the dungeon, I figure that we could give them to the temple. We also have about 1000+ Glass beads, I’m all for giving them to the orphanage as Verbatim sad, is there anyone that wants to make a in character post about this?

*Zeric:*
- Chain shirts
- 4 javelins
- 2 spiked gauntlets


*Raven:*
- 4 throwing axes
- Enchanted Fine cloak (illusion school) (Fake) 
- Light Crossbow
- MW Studded Leather
- MW greataxe


*Althron:*
- 1 Customized suit of Black Full Plate
- 5 short spears
- Enchanted Steel shield +1


*Orpheus:*
- MW Chain shirt
- MW Mandolin


*Alinis:*
- Chain shirts
- 4 Warhammers
- Composite Shortbow (Mighty +2) 
- Darkwood shield


*Elyas:*
- Ash walking cane with silver angel-shaped handle

*Current Party loot: *
- Potion (Bull strength)
- 2 Potion (CMW) 
- Wand of detect secret door (15 charges) command word – “Revalo”
- Spell book

- 3 silver keys
- i-ron key
- 4 iron keys (demon-shaped)
- Glass beads

*Stuff we are selling: *
- 8 Suits of banded mail (8 x 250gp) = 2000gp
- 6 Light steel shields (6 x 9gp) = 54gp
- 1 Hide armor (1 x 15gp) = 15gp
- 1 Suit of half plate (1 x 600gp) = 600gp
- 6 Long swords (6 x 90gp) = 30gp
- 1 Great falchion (1 x 75gp) = 75gp
- 10 Hand axes (10 x 6gp) = 60gp
- 5 Battleaxes (5 x 10) = 50gp
- 5 Heavy picks (5 x 6gp) = 30gp
- 8 Javelins (8 x 1gp) = 8gp
- 2 Rapiers (2 x 20gp) = 40gp
- 10 short spears (10 x 1gp) = 10gp
- 10 throwing axes (10 x 8gp) = 80gp 
- MW Dwarven Urgosh (1 x 50gp) = 5gp
*Total: 3057gp
Total: (75% x 3057gp) = 2292.75gp*

- 2 Green spinel gems (2 x 100 gp) = 200 gp
- 6 Chunks of blue quartz (6 x 10gp) 60 gp 
- 4 Carnelians (4 x 50gp) = 200 gp
- 4 Peridots (4 x 75gp) = 300 gp
- 2 White pearls (2 x 100gp) = 200 gp
- 1 Pink pearl (1 x 250gp) = 250 gp
- 2 Aquamarines (2 x 500 gp) = 1000 gp
- 6 Paintings (6 x 100gp) = 600gp
- 1 Ivory horn set with bloodstones (1 x 450gp) = 450gp
- 1 Silvered two-bladed sword (1 x 100gp) = 100gp
- 4 Engraved copper cups (4 x 2gp) = 8gp
- 1 Silver cloak pin set w/ a bloodstone (1 x 45gp) = 45gp
- 3 Zircons (3 x 50gp) = 150gp
- 1 Gold comb set w/ citrines (1 x 150gp) 150gp
-1 Silver crescent moon pendent (1 x 200gp) = 200gp
*Total: 4780gp*

*50 - Platinum
1171 - Gold
8358 - Silver
10143 - Copper*


----------



## Velmont (Oct 9, 2005)

If no one claim the crossbow, Leanthas will keep it with him. By the way, what happen to the spellbook I saw in a previous list of looting? Leanthas will surely want to see it for a moment or two.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 9, 2005)

By the way, what will the group do with the prisoner? After all, some characters told they wanted to see the elven mage telling his dtory to the priestess before releasing him. And I suppose that Leanthas won't have either the crossbow or money before he has proven that he didn't lied and show some interest to follow the group.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 9, 2005)

The spell book is in the list of “Current party loot” just under the Wand, but I’ll put it with your stuff, you’re the only one that would have any use for it. You only have to figure out how to get the dam thing open.   
I’ll take the cross-bow of Ravens list and put it with you, that is, if Raven doesn’t object.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 10, 2005)

Hehe, here a nice case of the characters know more about the world than the player   

Does Leanthas knows that song. I suppose the song would be a local knowledge roll (and I rolled a 25), so I suppose he would know it, but *I* (the player) don't know what Orpheus is talking about...

The second, I doesn't know about the elven nations in the Cauldron's region, but I suppose he is coming from one of the nearest one, if the dwarves has bothered to negotiate with them. Which one I could have come from?


----------



## Majin (Oct 10, 2005)

Leanthas can recall the song. (I rolled an 18 for you)

As for what elven nation he is from, I would just pick up some source material on Oerth/Greyhawk. I wouldn't want to pick one for you as it might not fit your character the way you like, so I will leave that totally up to you.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 11, 2005)

ARGH!   

Damn SpySheriff... I was browsing to find more information on the elven nations of Oert when SpySheriff started to install itself on my computer and also a bunch of stupidity like icons to viagra, porn and how to be billionaire tomorrow. I think I'll waste a day of my next week-end just to clean up my computer...

Luckily, I still have a computer at job and there is another computer at home, but now I am scared to infect it too  :\ 

*$&/@* that crap!

Now that I have share my frustation with all of you, it goes a bit better, but it doesn't correct my problem... Anyway, my computer had a serious need of cleaning, so I'll take this opportunity to reformat it and start from scrap... that should not affect much my posting, but if it may slow down, as the other computer home isn't mine.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 11, 2005)

try an adware remover/spyware remover first. 

I just made up a nation. I don't know much about greyhawk, so I picked it out of my head.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, that could be an interesing thing to do, but to have an adaware remover, I would need an access to internet, but as soon as I am connect, my bandwidth is all use up, my CPU go over 50% and even my admin account have no admin right. I can't use my task manager anymore. I've been studying in Computer engineering for five years, work with computers for two years and played with dos long time before that, and I've enver seen a virus, worn or I don't know the hell what it is taking control of so many things at once. 

I suspect it is more than just SpySheriff, as I've seen many site talking how to remove the SpySheriff, but none talking about losing the admin access... I think it is time for me to update myself to the reality of computer infection. I'll study by my own some computer medecin 101...


----------



## kirinke (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, it sounds like you may have some sort of boot sector virus among other things. If that's the case, a simple reformat may not work. You might have to take it into a professional computer geek and have them run a full virus removal thing on it. I had one a few years ago with my old computer. It made it impossible for me to use my cd rom. Grrr. And 75 dollars later.... It was fixed.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 11, 2005)

Kirinke, I think you would know about the Celene Nation. 

Celene is the second kingdom of Oerth, as the elves have build the four kingdoms of the east when the first arrive in Flanaess. Celene have recieved many elven refugee during the war against Vecna, as the forces of Vecna have defeated the elves of many cities. The kingdom of Celene and the three hidden cities of Aliador has survived the war against Vecna. After the destruction of Vecna, following the dissapreance of some envoys, the elven nation seal themselves for a thousand year, and are almost forgotten. Celene reveal themselves a hundread years ago. The three city will never reveal themselves.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 11, 2005)

OMG you have SpySheriff …Lol belief me you don’t want to go trough the hassle of cleaning it out of your system, I had to deal with it 2 times now. The first time I “had to” remove it because people are stupid and never backup there stuff and never use multiple partitions   …the second time the only thing that was lost was some photo’s and pron that the guy had on his puter, so I just did a Sys format.

Go with the format, it will be quicker and less painful.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 11, 2005)

Dhes can you put MW Breastplate and MW Heavy steel sheild in the to sell for the party treasure, unless of course someone wants it.

I also agree that the glass beads can go to the orphans.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 12, 2005)

I am gonna make one more suggestion and then I promise I will be quiet...

If Leanthas has Identify in his spell selection, I think we should hold off selling the pearls for the time being also. He could crush them up and have the powder handy for the next time we need to cast an ID in the field.

I know this keeps chipping away from our short term gains, but I think in the long haul, it will help us.

Heading to post now...


----------



## Velmont (Oct 12, 2005)

Yup, I have the spell in my book. Less sure I'll have it in memory when we will fall on a magic item, but that can always be corrected the day after.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 12, 2005)

The one thing that Wizards can do that I am sorta envious of is intentionally leaving a spell slot open when they memorize their spells. If Leanthas did that, he would only need 15 mins to memorize the spell and then cast it..

However, if we know we are hunting for bear that day, leaving any spell slot open might hurt us rather than help us...


----------



## Velmont (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah, I always forget about that option. Let's say that at low level, it is less interesting, but at higher level, it become seriously interesting, as you can leave a spell slot open without teh fear of running out of spells.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 13, 2005)

Added a MW Breastplate and a MW Heavy Steel shield to the list.
Added 2 White Pearls and the Spell Book to Leanthas.

Just a small point I don’t know if I asked this already, but can every one please look at the list and post if there is anything you want. 

If everyone is ok with it, I would like to use 1000gp to buy a Cloak of resistance +1.
I would like to suggest we use 2500gp to get a bag of holding type 1.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm willing to put 500 gold of Orpheus' share into purchasing the bag of holding and a wand of cure light wounds.
The rest he'll be saving to outfit his select cohort  

"Youse gonna lissen to Mister Orfeeus or Imma gonna hafta smash youse heads," Grug the Ogre Cohort of Orpheus says to the others with an air of business-like professionalism.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 13, 2005)

First, let's see what everyone want to keep. Someone should keep the two CMW potion. Leanthas won't take them as it would be a waste (yeah, the minimum roll heal him from 0 to max HP    ).

Once everyone kept what they want, we should see how much money the group have, if we want to pay for group item.

Dhes, you might buy your cloak with your share, it seems there will be enough money.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 13, 2005)

I'll be willing to pop in 400gp for the wand and sack. Both are good ideas and Alinis is pretty well equipped right now. At least until she can get her hands on some elvish chain.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 14, 2005)

Raven has her MW studded leather and her MW great axe, and MW theives tools.  She has no pressing needs & is willing to contribute any cash share to items beneficial to the group.


----------



## Dhes (Oct 14, 2005)

I deducted 2250gp  for the “Bag of holding type I”, 338gp for the “Wand CLW” and 100gp for the potion that Elyas found in the Ash Walking Cane.

I did put all the stuff in the Loot List, but the party doesn’t have it yet. As you can see we got a discount on the bag and wand, so Majin wants us to buy them in-character.

We have a total bank account now of 7689.73gp.
I’m a bit puzzled as to how we are doing the money thing, are we:
A.	keeping it in one big sum and using it to buy stuff when someone wants/needs something. (like in Lamentation of Lolth) 
B.	taking the 7689.73gp and defending it through 7 so that everyone get 1098.53gp.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 14, 2005)

I've been looking at the loot list and I have two questions:

@Manz: do you keep the crossbow or not? I'll take it if you don't want it, or i'll buy one if you want to keep it. I just need to know what you want to do with it.

@Dhes: Why the wand of CLW is given to me? I can't use it... or is it already planned that I will be the one to buy it? Or maybe it is the fact that I'll be needing the most. In that case, I suggest the wand of raise dead


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 14, 2005)

Raven already has a crossbow.  She doesn't need another.  So you're welcome to it.  

If we have cash that we don't know what to do with, perhaps Raven should invest in a MW mighty (+3) long composite bow.  I'll bet we could all spend 1000 gps.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 14, 2005)

*dons ninja gear as I have once again bypassed the lockdown on our systems*

While I have no idea how long of a window I have, I will hurry up and throw in my two cents.

If there is a "magic shop" I think Orpheus should do the talking on the items, with either Leanthas or Elyas there to "assist".

I have no problem kicking in a portion of my share for the bag and wand, as well as my tithe to the church.

Depending on the time we have available, if anyone wants to upgrade their blades, we can go through my dwarven NPC, or I can make them myself. It all depends on the time available to us.

I will holding onto a good bit of my gold initially as I have my eyes on either some gauntlets of ogre power or a dex increasing item.

Also, this was the last level I will take as a Hexblade. From here on out, Zeric will be focusing on Fighter and Occult Slayer levels. I will take Fi at 5th, and OS 6-10, before going back to Fighter full time.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 14, 2005)

OK, Dhes, you can switch the found crossbow to Leanthas. To tip on the bag of holding and the wand, I see no problem either.

To negotiate the items, Leanthas might come if ask, all depend on how.

For my 1000gp to spend, there is a few spells I would like to have. Also, maybe a familiar, a rat, could be helpfull: I wouldn't be against a +2 Fortitude.

Majin, transcibing spell cost the usual 50gp per spell level?


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 21, 2005)

Hipp:For what it is worth, IC I think if anyone in the group can handle whoever these Stormblades are peacefully, it is you. After I confused artisan outfit with courtier clothing, I have just stuck to it, even now knowing he wears a quasi-military uniform.

And if I had known you were just going to get these kids drunk, I would have bought the dwarven bitter or the Dragon Ale which both have DC 13-16 Fort saves to avoid intoxication..

I also can't speak for Manz, but I am sure Raven's hesitancy was there just because of the way Zeric and Orpheus did go at each other. 

All in all, I am enjoying this little scene and while I don't want to sound bad, who doesn't want to have at least one bar fight under their belts while our levels are low enough to keep it at close to fists only. Pretty soon, we will summon in people to fight our fights for us..*L*


----------



## Velmont (Oct 21, 2005)

Bar fight... good thing I miss it. One hit and I could be seriously heurt, even if it is only subdual damage 

During that time I'll be able to stab my first dagger in your ba... I mean find more support for our task.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 21, 2005)

I have no prob with you trying to get the other temple to "help" us...clerics always have the best healing loot...I mean support..


----------



## Mimic (Oct 21, 2005)

Hmmm. Seems that I have missed a lot of discussion, here is my take on things

1) No problem kicking in for the bag and the wand of CLW
2) Velmont - I think Dhes ment to give you the Wand of detect secret door, not the wand of CLW
3) Unless there is an item that the party can use (ie bag of holding/wands of healing) I think we should split the money, that way people can spend their share as they see fit.

4) I fully expect Althron to walk into a big bar room brawl. Do we do anything the easy way?


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 21, 2005)

Well, the image I had for Orpheus was nothing like what he's turned into.
To bring up kirinke's point, he really hasn't been very polite to anybody but Althron, and I wasn't expecting him to be the Great Conciliator, but his annoyance with Zeric has sort of rubbed him into a bad role.
Obviously Zeric is trying to make amends, so hopefully the Gnome-friend Bard will get out of the rut.

Right now I just want to get something interesting out of this other party. They get only one chance at this point. Prepare for a wonderful performance


----------



## Velmont (Oct 21, 2005)

Mimic said:
			
		

> 2) Velmont - I think Dhes ment to give you the Wand of detect secret door, not the wand of CLW




In that case, Dhes, you should give it to Orpheus. I think it would make more sense that t is a member of teh original team who old treasure found while I wasn't there after all, and bard can use that spell.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 21, 2005)

I think Dhes went ahead and gave it to you on the assumption that we will spread out the gear to the most logical choice once we get moving again. Either way is fine with me...

As far as the kicking in money for a BoH and CLW wand, I am all for that as well. If we could get a coin cost on how much it would be, that could be something that Orpheus plays out buying when he goes to the shop.

After that, if I could get a total for Zeric's share so I can go get my weapon upgraded as well as subtract money for the wine that Orpheus is going to just _give_ away...


----------



## Dhes (Oct 23, 2005)

K. 2, 3, 4 days later…



			
				Mimic said:
			
		

> Velmont - I think Dhes meant to give you the Wand of detect secret door, not the wand of CLW






			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> I think Dhes went ahead and gave it to you on the assumption that we will spread out the gear to the most logical choice once we get moving again. Either way is fine with me...




No …I did mean to give him the “Wand of detect secret door”, I gave him the wand of CLW so he could use it … yes …yes I know that was pretty stupid because he can’t even use it. I was a case of me going, I’ll give him the wand so he can heal people …and I didn’t remember/know the rule that sass you need to be able to cast X if the wand has type X spell.   

I’ll pass the CLW over to Orpheus and I’ll give the Knock’o’Wand to Leanthas.




			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> After that, if I could get a total for Zeric's share so I can go get my weapon upgraded as well as subtract money for the wine that Orpheus is going to just _give_ away...




We have 7689.73gp  this would give every one 1098.53gp.
The best thing would be if everyone added 1000gp to there character, this will leave the group with 689.73gp so that, If everyone spends his 1000gp we will still have some money left if we ever need it.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 23, 2005)

Dhes said:
			
		

> We have 7689.73gp  this would give every one 1098.53gp.
> The best thing would be if everyone added 1000gp to there character, this will leave the group with 689.73gp so that, If everyone spends his 1000gp we will still have some money left if we ever need it.




Fine with me.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 31, 2005)

Majin, I just want to be sure you've seen my last post as it has been two update without anything for Leanthas.


----------



## Majin (Nov 1, 2005)

Sorry about that Velmont. The post has been edited to include your response. I had meant to get to that, but in the process of getting carried away with the descriptions of the "Stormblades" forgot about adding that portion.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 11, 2005)

Everyone,

While I know at the moment Zeric's absence hasn't been a big thing, especially as it allows Orpheus to show that he is more than just a _dandy who likes to dress like a soldier_. I will be leaving for the weekend to go to Va Beach and get out of Baltimore for a while. I will be back on Monday and should his services be needed before then, I know Majin can run him for me as he sees fit.

I will try to keep my current mood away from Zeric, as I want to pull the char away from the darker aspects of things. However, you will see Zeric begin to concentrate on the more martial aspects of things, as from here on out, he will be taking Fi levels until he PrCs.

I will see you all on Monday and good luck with the newbies and try not to let them know we didn't get all the goodies from the gnomish city..


----------



## Mimic (Nov 28, 2005)

Bump. 

Anyone home?


----------



## Velmont (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah, but I can't make your things move foward, I'm not in the Inn, I am too busy to stick daggers in your back   I mean I am too busy to help your cause... ok, to help my cause.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 28, 2005)

It has been awhile and not like maj. Is something up?


----------



## Majin (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey guys. Terribly sorry I've taken so long again to get a post out. I realize I've been saying that a lot lately, but when I thought I'd be posting again regularly things just didn't turn out that way. Things may be a little bumpy for the next 2 1/2 weeks as finals approach, but after that winter break is here and I should have more time to post then. That of course doesn't mean there won't be any posts at all. In fact, as you guys read this I'll be typing up some updates in both threads, or if you're coming in late, they should be up already.  Sorry again guys. It will get better again, I promise.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 29, 2005)

Glad to know it's just cramming for finals and not something dreadful. Real life will always intrude at the best and worst of times.


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 20, 2005)

Majin or Mimic: I left that post open for either of you to pick up with me in the church. Figured it would be a good chance for Mimic to do some abstract RPing if he felt like it.


----------



## Majin (May 10, 2006)

Bump


----------



## kirinke (May 10, 2006)

With the crash, it looks like we lost all of the village-chasity plothook as well as the priest-wand thingie in shackled. What do you propose we do? I'm still interested in playing if that helps.


----------



## Mimic (May 11, 2006)

psst... kirinke, check out the post that Majin made in the other thread.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 11, 2006)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=151786

The first step to recovery is accepting the truth


----------

